# Wir wollen Karl, wir wollen Karl



## HDMagosh (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

ich möchte gern merh Karl Videos sehn, am besten sogar Livestreams

Liebes Buffed Team zeigt mehr von Ihn.

wer ist dafür ,wer ist dagegen?


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2010)

wer ist karl?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Juli 2010)

1. Falsches Forum (gehört in Meinungen und Umfragen)

2. Bietet es (meiner Ansicht nach) keine Diskussionsgrundlage.

3. Wäre eine Umfrage gut, um die Wertigkeit des Threads erheblich zu erhöhen.


----------



## darktaifun (26. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum (gehört in Meinungen und Umfragen)
> 
> 2. Bietet es (meiner Ansicht nach) keine Diskussionsgrundlage.
> 
> 3. Wäre eine Umfrage gut, um die Wertigkeit des Threads erheblich zu erhöhen.




...Spielverderber ^^


----------



## Naho (26. Juli 2010)

Dagegen 


Was hat das eig in letzter Zeit mit der Karl-Hysterie aufsich?


----------



## HDMagosh (26. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum (gehört in Meinungen und Umfragen)
> 
> 2. Bietet es (meiner Ansicht nach) keine Diskussionsgrundlage.
> 
> 3. Wäre eine Umfrage gut, um die Wertigkeit des Threads erheblich zu erhöhen.



nimm es nicht böse auf, aber ich hasse solche Leute die einen auf Nanny machen müss in Foren.Willst Du moderator werden oder warumwirkst Du wie ein Streber auf mich?


----------



## Th3Ð!plom@t (26. Juli 2010)

Macht Spaß dem kleinen Goblin zu sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crízz872 (26. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum (gehört in Meinungen und Umfragen)
> 
> 2. Bietet es (meiner Ansicht nach) keine Diskussionsgrundlage.
> 
> 3. Wäre eine Umfrage gut, um die Wertigkeit des Threads erheblich zu erhöhen.


 Ist dein Glas immer halb leer?


----------



## Dominau (26. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> nimm es nicht böse auf, aber ich solche Leute die einen auf Nanny machen müss in Foren.Willst Du moderator werden oder warum ?



Es gibt einfach Leute die sich an Regeln halten.


----------



## Blutelfmann (26. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> nimm es nicht böse auf, aber ich solche Leute die einen auf Nanny machen müss in Foren.Willst Du moderator werden oder warum ?



jo er und tikume wollen mod's werden also fürchtet euch alle vor den beiden wer weiß was wir hier zuletzt sagen werden xD


----------



## Kriegsratte (26. Juli 2010)

WER IST KARL????????????????????????????????


----------



## Rellston1 (26. Juli 2010)

Kann mich nur Anschließen , wer ist Karl ???


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Juli 2010)

Karl 4 President ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achso... Karl siege Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG
Pala ^^


----------



## Rask (26. Juli 2010)

Muss mir auch so 'ne Signatur besorgen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Jederzeit mehr von Karl, natürlich!


----------



## Bansai2006 (26. Juli 2010)

Ich mag Dismember !


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

wer ist karl?


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Juli 2010)

da fragen 80% ca wer karl ist oder was karl ist aber niemand antwortet


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Juli 2010)

Rask schrieb:


> Muss mir auch so 'ne Signatur besorgen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Selber basteln ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juli 2010)

Nein keinen Karl mehr... Sonst endet alles in ner Massenpanik und dann geben alle buffed schuld obwohl jeder 3te wusste das sowas passieren würde....

Oke... Spass bei Seite, aber ich finde das Karl bald sterben wird auch wenn er nicht überrennt wird... Denn die beta geht sicherlich auch mal zu ende. Desto früher wir abschied nehmen von ihm desto schneller kommen wir uber den schmerz weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mograin (26. Juli 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> wer ist karl?




Karl ist der Geilste Goblin dieser Dimension jeder der Karl Hasst oder verachtet dem wurde eine Ich-Hasse-Gehirnwäsche von Bösen Dr Wevil unterzogen der versucht die welt zueroberun und nur Karl kann ihn aufhalten


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

Kenne keinen Karl.
Zudem gibt es so einige lustige experimentierfreudige Goblins. ^^

@ TE
So, wie Du hier auf andere User reagierst - wäre es sogar wert, das Topic zu schließen -
und nicht nur zu verschieben (was ja bereits geschah)!
Du mißachtest bewußt die Regeln hier und benutzt nicht schon gegebene Topics zu Karl.
Weist man Dich darauf hin, wirst Du ausfallend ...

bye


----------



## Haxxler (26. Juli 2010)

Ein Thread reicht Karl.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/161254-eine-ode-an-unsren-beta-goblin-karl/


----------

